
Charts suggest .au's housing bubble is out of control - contingencies
http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-economy/the-charts-that-suggest-the-housing-bubble-is-out-of-control-20160224-gn2b46.html
======
Finnucane
"over 40 per cent of all new mortgages originated have been interest-only
mortgages."

Well that's not good.

